# Can this be so?



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I was at a friends house today that has a pedigreed malt. Her face was beautiful and she was sweet. The hair on her head was straight and silky. Her Tail was plumed beautifully, however she was shaved down short on her body and her hair was ringlet curls. Almost a courser type of hair. Ollie is still young and his hair is like silk. Will his adult hair be like this? Max (my late boy) had a thicker hair on his body. If he were to jump in the pool, his hair would dry pretty curly.

PS - I don't think that this person takes a lot of time to groom this sweet girl, she just keeps her hair short.

Chris


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some of it could be from being clipper repeatedly. Also, short hair doesn't get blown out straight like the rest of the coat in most cases...so it curls more. I wouldn't trust what the short coat looks like. I'd grow it out and see what I had.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would HIGHLY doubt that Ollie's hair will be wavy or curly.

Good luck,
Melanie


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

This was Max's coat before he deceased. I had just had his ears cut short, they were normally long and I had him cut (his body) a litte shorter than usual. Does this look like a Maltese coat to you?

Chris


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He looks very Bichon-like...is there any doubt about breed?


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> He looks very Bichon-like...is there any doubt about breed?[/B]



With that hair cut he really did, but his mother and father were CKC and he was WKC? So yes, he possibly had bichon in him. He was my first dog and I got him from a local newspaper.

Chris


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine get curly coats when I go after them with my clippers. Your first baby was precious!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541520
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first had the Bichon head and bichon coat on her body. She was definitely part Maltese, part Bichon. Best dog, though! We loved her.


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

When i first got my baby, they said she looked like a bishon/ poodle mix or something. But now, she looks like a full maltese to me imo. Maybe certain ones need to grow into their looks? i don't know.


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

opps i read it wrong, sorry.

probably the clippers??


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Max looks very much like my late Bichon, Peaches. Both the Bichon breed and the Maltese breed are awesome, IMO. I love them both.


----------

